

Ask HN: Anyone else from Philippines attending Startup School? - terpua

Perhaps, we can arrange our travel together as a group and fly out together. We could also share expenses.<p>I'm also familiar with Silicon Valley so I can be a "guide" of sorts.
======
terpua
I'm available Oct 22 to Oct 29 and Nov 2 to meet up.

EDIT: I'm available Oct 22 to Oct 29 and Nov 2 for meetups.

